# Disable add/remove program



## linardni (Nov 4, 2006)

Is there any way Add/Remove Program may be disabled so that anyone may not add/remove any program?


----------



## kl_ravi (Nov 4, 2006)

linardni said:
			
		

> Is there any way Add/Remove Program may be disabled so that anyone may not add/remove any program?


 
By Disabling Add/Remove program applet from control panel, you cannot prevent user from adding programs or for that matter removing programs. 

Get TweakUI & just uncheck Add/remove Programs in the control panel tab. Users still can access it by typing *appwiz.cpl* in the Run Dialog box

Best way is to set a group policy (By typing START> RUN> GPEDIT.MSC) for this... 

_PS:- Since I am in a hurry please wait for others to elaborate on this method !!!_


----------



## sridatta (Nov 4, 2006)

To disable Add/Remove Programs,

Open *gpedit.msc* from Start->Run

Navigate to* User Configuration -> Administrative Templates -> Control Panel -> Add or Remove Programs*

*Enable* the property *Remove Add or Remove Programs*


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 4, 2006)

In "gpedit.msc" goto:

*User Configuration -> Administrative Templates -> Control Panel -> Add or Remove Program*

In right-side pane, u can change the options acc. to ur requirements 

[EDIT]

sridatta has also posted the same solution while I was typing it  

[/EDIT]


----------



## sridatta (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey its all bcoz of uuu... vishal 

I m learning lots of  registry tweaks only from ur posts


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 4, 2006)

thnx buddy!


----------



## linardni (Nov 6, 2006)

thanx friends...for all ur support


----------

